# Intel Haswell OC-Rekord: Core i7-4770K auf knapp 7,2 GHz übertaktet



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Intel Haswell OC-Rekord: Core i7-4770K auf knapp 7,2 GHz übertaktet*

					Extrem-Übertakter der beiden Plattformen OCLab.ru und HKEPC Lab haben in Kooperation einen Intel Core i7-4770K auf den bisher höchsten Kerntakt getrieben, welcher in der Validierung mit 7.174,17 MHz beziffert wird. Bei der benötigten Spannung scheint es sich um einen Fehler seitens CPU-Z zu handeln, da diese fast 3 Volt betragen haben soll. Der erste Platz für sämtliche Prozessoren wird immer noch mit einem AMD FX-8350 belegt, der auf 8.794,33 MHz übertaktet wurde.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Intel Haswell OC-Rekord: Core i7-4770K auf knapp 7,2 GHz übertaktet*


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Intel Haswell OC-Rekord: Core i7-4770K auf knapp 7,2 GHz übertaktet*

Wow...Glühstrumpf...7,2 GHz, damit sollte sogar FSX  (Prepar3D) mit allen Reglern auf rechts einigermaßen flüssig laufen...

Knapp 3 V kann ich mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen, da wäre wohl ein kurzes Aufglühen und dann Trigate-Transistortod angesagt, trotz Ultrakühlung.


----------



## der8auer (25. September 2013)

*AW: Intel Haswell OC-Rekord: Core i7-4770K auf knapp 7,2 GHz übertaktet*

Ich habe selbst schon einen 4770K mit 2,60 Volt unter LN2 betrieben. Hat zwar ab 2,2 Volt nicht mehr skaliert aber die CPU hat's überlebt. Dementsprechend kann die Spannung schon stimmen.


----------



## fire2002de (25. September 2013)

*AW: Intel Haswell OC-Rekord: Core i7-4770K auf knapp 7,2 GHz übertaktet*

Gratulation, heftige Leistung


----------



## okeanos7 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Intel Haswell OC-Rekord: Core i7-4770K auf knapp 7,2 GHz übertaktet*



der8auer schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst schon einen 4770K mit 2,60 Volt unter LN2 betrieben. Hat zwar ab 2,2 Volt nicht mehr skaliert aber die CPU hat's überlebt. Dementsprechend kann die Spannung schon stimmen.


 
auf wieviel hast du ihn bekommen?

gratulation..


----------



## der8auer (25. September 2013)

*AW: Intel Haswell OC-Rekord: Core i7-4770K auf knapp 7,2 GHz übertaktet*

6,6 GHz


----------

